# De Havilland Mosquito Launch Spectacular 29 September 2012



## nuuumannn (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, although there are already two threads about the Mossie flying, I thought I'd make a new one to cover the event itself, since in time I hope pictures will appear here.

To begin with, it was a very special day, as I've written in other forums, quite emotional for some. I saw grown men cry at the sight of the Mossie zoom by on its first fly past. No word of a lie. A guy standing near me was openly weeping as it blasted by. The pilot, Keith Skilling flew that machine like there was no tomorrow; boy, he was low and faaaast! You wouldn't have thought that the aeroplane had only flown for the first time two days earlier! After its first flight I could still smell the fresh paint applied to its engine cowls from the night before! (Take a look at the images of it over the last few days and you'll see its engine cowls were not painted during its first flights.)

During the show I wore two caps, my "just happy to be here and I'm really enjoying myself" one and my "take some photos for the magazine - yours sincerely, The Editor" one, so I got up close with some of the veterans that attended; they were really enjoying themselves and some of them were quite unnerved by all the attention. 

Apart from the Mossie flying, three times throughout the day and in formation with a Vampire during its second display and a Spitfire, Mustang and Kittyhawk during its last, the rest of the flying was as you'd expect for an event like this. Despite being enjoyable to watch; all attention was on the Mosquito at all times. After its first flight there was a bunch of re-enactors; Germans, Americans and Brits battling it out, but no one was paying them any attention when the Mossie taxied back and parked right next to the crowd line! The "Germans" did get their photos taken with "ze vooden vunder".

I've been to quite a few events like this in my life in a number of different countries, but this one was unique. Thanks to all for making it happen.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2012)

Obviously a great day - thanks for the 'coverage' Grant, and really looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a few that I've played around with; my ground-to-airs were of a pretty poor quality, so a bit of artistic trickery has been used.







This is local De Havilland enthusiast and restorer of fine pre-WW2 De Havilland aircraft, Stan Smith and his Moth Minor






Mossie









































More to come


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2012)

Ply-balsa-ply






Warbirds





















A very special day for all the veterans who turned out for the event. These guys were all Mossie aircrew during the war, so were accorded the honours they deserve.
















Pilot Keith Skilling honouring the veterans with co-pilot David Phillips at left











More coming soon, including some of the other aircraft that participated in the day and more of the Mosquito.


----------



## A4K (Oct 2, 2012)

Great photos Grant! 

How original is she? Airframe must be a complete new build atleast.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Evan, yep, rather than a 'restoration' as people call it, it's a new build, although there are smaller surviving metal components that are original to KA114. Glynn Powell built the moulds from DH drawings, without which there would be no Mossie. A thing of beauty.


----------



## A4K (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah, this is Glyn Powell's...now I know what we're talking about! Have a clipping from a 1996 'Classic Wings Downunder' when the fueslage jigs were just about finished.

Do you reckon he'll make a start on NZ2308 soon (which he owns)?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

Man that is so cool....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2012)

This is costing me a fortune in laundry bills for damp trousers ! Absolutely brilliant! Great pics Grant, thanks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2012)

Get yourself a bag and elastic band and you're good to go Terry.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2012)

No worries guys. Had the time of my life there. very moving event.



> Do you reckon he'll make a start on NZ2308 soon (which he owns)?



Yep, I saw a recent image and its progressing quite well. Still a few years off flying, but its moving along. As far as I know he's doing it in RNZAF post war colours.

Here are a few more from the event of some of the other attendees.

Isaacs Fury











Bird Dog






Messenger






Aaaah... De Havilland...









































More to come


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2012)

The Roaring Forties






Anson I






Warbirds





















Venom






Blunty






Mossie start up































I hope you've enjoyed my photos.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure have Grant - great stuff!


----------



## A4K (Oct 5, 2012)

Yep, thanks Grant!

Great news re NZ2308, and also great to see a SLUF (aka 'Blunty') on the NZ airshow circuit! (Love those things  )

Who's Spitty is that btw?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool photos.


Wheels


----------



## javlin (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful build up of a beautiful plane!! Gawd that had to cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Evan the Spit is Doug Brooker's; he's based at Ardmore and has crashed it twice (!) since he's had it in the country. It's in the markings of NZer Sqn Ldr Colin Gray, New Zealand's highest scoring ace. The Blunty is one of two flying in the country at the moment, the other's based at Chch. Obviously ones that had rework done on their spars.


----------

